#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [討論] 獅子和老虎的比較...

## 萊姆罐頭

今天在家時閒閒無事做時  想到了一個問題
獅子和老虎哪個比較強哩???
結果我查書後發現...老虎好像比獅子強很多

體重   最大的西伯利亞老虎體重320公斤   獅子260公斤
速度   老虎???公里/小時(書上沒寫)   獅子60公里/小時(最高速)
跳躍   老虎1次12公尺   獅子???公尺(書上沒寫)
身體構造   老虎花紋=保護色(森林+草原都有用)   獅子只有公獅的鬃毛保護減少衝擊
攻擊方式   老虎單攻   獅子群攻(原因是速度慢)

P.S.
獅子-
平常獅子1天有20個小時沒事做
獵食時公獅只在上風處散發氣味   只有母獅和幼獅攻擊而已
老虎-
夏天時常游泳   好像是游泳健將

----------


## 路卡爾

耶 要考慮到兩動物的*產地*阿
獅子所在的莽原水少...不能夠浪費~
老虎產地水資源大多豐富~就算亂玩水也沒差 
獅子也是有保護色的~黃色的毛皮在莽原中是很好隱藏的
獅子為什麼要群攻~因為因為莽原的動物特會跑阿XD
此外，與其說獅子是群居動物，不如說是獅王帶著他的*後宮*一起生活
這點看"獅子王"就能知道了
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
獅子可是(莽原)食物鏈最頂端地動物耶~獅子可是很強的= =+

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

如果老虎和獅子單獨打架，老虎一定會贏！但那些較強不能只看表面，還要看耐力、體力、存活率等......

----------


## xu430030

這是沒法比的吧…………因爲環境根本不一樣嘛。。。兩者都可以說是位於所處食物鏈的頂端吧。。。當然因爲人類也都過得不好啊。。。。。
PS：老虎毛茸茸的。。。。。。沒別的意思。。＝  ＝

----------


## 迷龍

萊姆罐頭兄，話不能這樣說啊。。。

記得以前我在樂園以外的論壇上也看過類似的主題XD

=======以下請無視=======




> 體重 最大的西伯利亞老虎體重320公斤 獅子260公斤 
> 速度 老虎???公裏/小時(書上沒寫) 獅子60公裏/小時(最高速) 
> 跳躍 老虎1次12公尺 獅子???公尺(書上沒寫) 
> 身體構造 老虎花紋=保護色(森林+草原都有用) 獅子只有公獅的鬃毛保護減少衝擊 
> 攻擊方式 老虎單攻 獅子群攻(原因是速度慢)


首先是體重，體重在勝負上不算太重要，不然你想想看，
叫一隻260KG的獅子和一隻一公噸以上且吃的全身肥滋滋動都不能動的神豬對打，結果就很明顯了。

再來是速度，我查過資料了。
老虎：72KM/HR(僅限西伯利亞虎！)
獅子：64KM/HR

身體構造這點我必須說一下，老虎的花紋在草原上不一定有用！那僅限於草原上草較高的濟方或灌木叢裡。
獅子雖然只有鬃毛保護，但光這一點就贏老虎了。

攻擊方式這你可能不知道，公獅子在年輕時都是單獨獵食的。

做個簡單的戰鬥分析----

狀況：公獅子和公老虎尬上了。

分析：
老虎和獅子的攻擊除了揮爪賞巴掌之外，最常用的就是咬。
而且這兩種動物的咬都有共通點：
只鎖定脖子做致命攻擊

所以如果老虎去咬獅子的脖子，是無法使公獅子窒息的。
因為公獅子有鬃毛，且有一定足夠的厚度擋掉攻擊。
反之，如果獅子咬老虎，那老虎只有窒息的份。

再來就是另一個影響輸贏的關鍵：
獵食經驗的多寡

就這點而言，獅子為了養活一個族群，勢必有比老虎更多次的獵食經驗。
你可能會問：「那公獅子呢？」
公獅子在取得一個族群的領導權之前，他是單獨生活的，且要取得領導權得先打贏原來的老大。
掌握領導權後又得三不五時和其他外來的公獅子對抗。
所以和肉食動物對打的經驗，獅子又比老虎多很多。

分析之後，誰比較佔上風應該不用我說了吧？

當然也不是絕對的輸贏，動物會演化，只有站上風和不佔上風而已，沒有輸贏這回事。

(打這麼多字好累)

=======以上請無視=======

但是，這兩種動物都好可愛呀~~~

----------


## 銀月貓

給樓上的

動物園常常發生獅子與老虎的鬥毆
但是清一色都是獅子被老虎咬死 而且獅子都是被打假的

脖子被鬃毛保護所以咬不死?
美國人的笑話


體型不是重點?
如果是說兩個異種來打的話 身體結構不同或許能出現以小搏大的情形
但是獅子跟老虎都是貓科 除了花紋以外其他結構幾乎相同
這個時候 體型越大的當然越有優勢...


總歸一句話
推理推了幾千個字
用事實證明只要簡單幾個字就能完全否定掉

----------


## 迷龍

先說好，我從來都沒提到"獅子會贏"這四個字，我也沒說"老虎會贏"這四個字......看來有時候太多話反而引起誤會？？這邊我只是說一下，沒別的意思

獅子和老虎在動物園鬥毆！？
不會真有動物園笨到把他們關在一起吧？？
照顧疏失啊...

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 給樓上的
> 
> 動物園常常發生獅子與老虎的鬥毆
> 但是清一色都是獅子被老虎咬死 而且獅子都是被打假的
> 
> 總歸一句話
> 推理推了幾千個字
> 用事實證明只要簡單幾個字就能完全否定掉


聽到銀月貓這樣說，我想既然常常發生的話，
樂園上的動物新聞剪影應該會有, 可是找不到，
就上了Google尋找新聞，不過倒是沒看到有動物園發生這種事情
大陸視頻網站以及Google video 的確有個拍電影時不慎讓老虎咬死獅子的短片
但不是發生在動物園裡

之後用 tiger fight lion 的關鍵字試著尋找英文新聞，似乎運氣不好...
既然 "常常" 而且是 "事實" 的話，能否給大家看一下相關新聞報導呢？



對了, 如果要提供新聞給大家參考的話,這裡還有篇想麻煩一下
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?p=138620#138620
這邊提到:



> 不同的環境條件造就不同的物種特性
> 藏獒就是為了生存才會擁有這種強壯的軀體
> 
> 灰狼也是 他打不贏藏獒是因為他不需要那麼強壯的身體就能維持生存
> 
> 哦對了 藏獒有不少幹掉熊的紀錄


能不能也順便提供一下 藏獒幹掉熊的新聞報導或影片
假如不少的話,應該不難找吧?

當然如果能提供 "物種特性是因為身體需求所形成" 的科學論文給本狼參考就更好了
感謝

----------


## 銀月貓

> 先說好，我從來都沒提到"獅子會贏"這四個字，我也沒說"老虎會贏"這四個字......看來有時候太多話反而引起誤會？？這邊我只是說一下，沒別的意思
> 
> 獅子和老虎在動物園鬥毆！？
> 不會真有動物園笨到把他們關在一起吧？？
> 照顧疏失啊...


你有說"誰佔上風就不用說了吧"這句話

而且很明顯你的文章內容 都是偏向獅子佔優勢這方
另外...你的觀念有很多地方都是錯誤的

想聽我說你的觀念錯誤在哪的話 再回文告訴我
或者你有哪邊對我有問題 也歡迎回文提問



獅子跟老虎鬥毆都是發生在清理場地的時候發生的
這個時候大型貓科會被關在一起 尤其是獅子跟老虎

給白牙:
因為太常見了所以沒有類似新聞也很正常
再說這種事情發生園方也不會對外透露出風聲
這是之前某d頻道在做獅子與老虎互鬥的模擬時 另外去動物園找的資料
當然 是哪些動物園提供資料的肯定不會透露 所以找不到很正常
上youtube找tiger vs lion搞不好會有類似影片...不過我沒找過就是

另外 藏獒跟熊打 不過是異種搏鬥
要想真做什麼科學研究報告出來 我想也很難吧
除非那名科學家太閒 不過我覺得就算閒到一個極致也弄不出個像樣的報告
更不可能對外公開

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 獅子跟老虎鬥毆都是發生在清理場地的時候發生的
> 這個時候大型貓科會被關在一起 尤其是獅子跟老虎
> 
> 給白牙:
> 因為太常見了所以沒有類似新聞也很正常
> 再說這種事情發生園方也不會對外透露出風聲
> 這是之前某d頻道在做獅子與老虎互鬥的模擬時 另外去動物園找的資料
> 當然 是哪些動物園提供資料的肯定不會透露 所以找不到很正常


這裏有好幾個很大的矛盾，讓我們看看樂園上的動物新聞剪影，
動物園裏即使熊貓拉肚子、企鵝生寶寶、甚至流浪貓狗咬傷小孩
這些日常新聞的瑣事，都會有新聞報導出現，而老虎獅子身價更是寶貴

尤其鬥獸愛好人士是非常想知道他們搏鬥時誰會獲勝
動物保育人士也同樣關心這類的事情，
為什麼時常發生的這種大新聞，卻反而沒有任何新聞報導？
這種新聞不是社會大眾最想知道的嘛？

若是園方封鎖消息，那麼銀月貓又是怎麼會在新聞報導封鎖的情況下知道呢？

另外，D頻道最注重科學上的根據，任何新聞他都會標示時間地點
何以如此肯定動物園不會提供資料？




> 上youtube找tiger vs lion搞不好會有類似影片...不過我沒找過就是


那麼你最好把它們張貼出來，非常適合在這個主題裏給大家參考




> 另外 藏獒跟熊打 不過是異種搏鬥
> 要想真做什麼科學研究報告出來 我想也很難吧
> 除非那名科學家太閒 不過我覺得就算閒到一個極致也弄不出個像樣的報告
> 更不可能對外公開


這裏我就更好奇了，為什麼異種搏鬥研究報告不能對外公開
請問你去過國立中央圖書館嗎？那上面連動物行為的研究文獻都有成千上萬篇
為什麼這種研究唯獨不能公開？

那個圖書館在台北很遠我知道，但至少請証明自己所說
"藏獒跟熊搏鬥有不少例子" 這句話
既然例子很多請隨便舉例發生的時間地點以及相關新聞

----------


## 銀月貓

獅子跟老虎搏鬥的影片(集合片

[youtube]http://youtube.com/watch?v=nfNN_GCAMs0&mode=related&search=[/youtube]

前面片段跟後面片段很明顯獅子被老虎巴假的
中間比較模糊 而且有混戰

影片內沒有出現死亡畫面就是(不過有些部分也不確定最後老虎有沒有把獅子咬死

我比較想看到中間訓獸師被老虎咬死的樣子 :Very Happy: 


影片內獅子跟老虎的體型其實差不多 而且有些片段老虎的體型小於獅子
所以品種應該都不是號稱陸上最大肉食動物的 西伯利亞虎


以下轉貼


哺乳動物 

西伯利亞虎 

科：貓科 (Felidae) 
亞種：Panthera tigris altaica 
現況：瀕臨絕種，全世界僅剩下 360 到 406 隻野生西伯利亞虎。
社會單位：一般而言為獨行性動物，但有時家族或手足間會成群行動。雄虎除了在交配季節以外，都是獨自一人行動，而且經常會殺害所碰見的幼虎。
懷孕期：103 到 105 天
幼虎：雌虎每隔 2 到 3 年便會生產一次，每次所生的 2 到 5 隻幼虎會跟著母親生活三年，但通常只有兩隻 (一公一母)能存活到成年。 
食物：野豬、馬鹿、大山貓、野兔，有時也會吃食熊類。 

這種老虎紀錄上體重可達半噸喔 :Very Happy: 幾乎是成熟雄獅的兩倍重
跟這種虎對打我想獅子的勝算是微乎其微




> 這裏有好幾個很大的矛盾，讓我們看看樂園上的動物新聞剪影， 
> 動物園裏即使熊貓拉肚子、企鵝生寶寶、甚至流浪貓狗咬傷小孩 
> 這些日常新聞的瑣事，都會有新聞報導出現，而老虎獅子身價更是寶貴 
> 
> 尤其鬥獸愛好人士是非常想知道他們搏鬥時誰會獲勝 
> 動物保育人士也同樣關心這類的事情， 
> 為什麼時常發生的這種大新聞，卻反而沒有任何新聞報導？ 
> 這種新聞不是社會大眾最想知道的嘛？


因為老虎並非熱潮阿
你看熊貓 企鵝都是大眾化的明星動物 當然一點小事情就會大報特報
而流浪貓狗咬傷小孩 更是直接對人類發生了傷害
報起來也比較引起民眾關心阿

而獅子老虎鬥毆 沒錯他並非只是拉拉肚子的小事情
但是傳出去是怎樣 :Very Happy: ?這間動物園有特別節目獅虎大戰是嗎??
當然不是 這很明顯是園方管理不當而一定會引起各方撻伐
那麼他還可能會釋出詳細資料嗎?




> 若是園方封鎖消息，那麼銀月貓又是怎麼會在新聞報導封鎖的情況下知道呢？


D頻道 :Very Happy: 




> 另外，D頻道最注重科學上的根據，任何新聞他都會標示時間地點 
> 何以如此肯定動物園不會提供資料？


對 動物園是提供了資料
但是D頻道並沒有提供任何關於動物園的詳細資料
只有類似"動物園也常常發生老虎咬死獅子的情形"一句話簡單帶過去

而為何不可公開哪家動物園的原因上面有我的推測





> 這裏我就更好奇了，為什麼異種搏鬥研究報告不能對外公開
> 請問你去過國立中央圖書館嗎？那上面連動物行為的研究文獻都有成千上萬篇
> 為什麼這種研究唯獨不能公開？
> 
> 那個圖書館在台北很遠我知道，但至少請証明自己所說
> "藏獒跟熊搏鬥有不少例子" 這句話
> 既然例子很多請隨便舉例發生的時間地點以及相關新聞


至於你說的動物行為資料等等的麻 :Very Happy: 抱歉我能查詢資料的權限沒有你想像的那麼大
手邊的資料也不多
我也是有我的能力範圍在 如果一趟遙遠的路程爲的只是翻本書拿些資料而沒有任何報酬
我想是不太值得的 :Very Happy: 

等我成了動物學家在告訴你 OK :Very Happy: ?

----------


## Wolfram

> 上youtube找tiger vs lion搞不好會有類似影片...不過我沒找過就是


我在網上下載了一套有關獅子和老虎對戰的節目。並把節目中的兩雄–獅子和老虎的資科紀錄下來，牠們的資科如下︰

獅子︰
居住地點︰大草原
身長︰10.8 呎
身高︰4 呎
體重︰530 磅
爪長︰3 英吋
牙長︰3 英吋
咬合力︰1000 磅
爪速度︰每秒 18 英尺
保護方法︰鬃毛保護頸部，以及身體的顏色都有一點與大草原的顏色融合
獵殺方法︰咬住獵物脖子，使獵物窒息
戰術︰捕獵 ( 群體 )

老虎︰
居住地點︰叢林
身長︰ 10.2 呎
身高︰3 呎
體重︰570 磅
爪長︰3 英吋
牙長︰4 英吋
咬合力︰1000 磅
爪速度︰沒顯示，但相信與獅子相若 ( 每秒 18 英尺 ) *
保護方法︰利用身上的斑紋在叢林裡作保護色，融入環境之中
獵殺方法︰咬住獵物脖子，使獵物窒息
戰術︰伏擊 ( 單獨 )

評價–獅子︰身形較長，較高。速度較快。較多戰鬥，作戰經驗較豐富。
評價–老虎︰身形較強壯，體形較重。較強大。後勁能力有限。

* 由於在整套節目中沒有顯示任何字幕，只有經過物理測試後所得出的數據顯示，故此把有關數據紀錄下來。

至於是誰勝誰負，節目的答案是獅子戰勝老虎，但由於節目中的老虎亞種並不是西伯利虎，故此答案並不是完全準確。

而本人認為西伯利亞虎無論在身形、體重、力量均比獅子優勝 ( 當然，我知道前兩者對戰果的影響不大，但力量理應對勝負的影響一定不少 )，是戰勝獅子的關鍵所在。儘管獅子的作戰經驗比老虎豐富「一點點」，以及有鬃毛的「一點點」保護，但無論經驗如何豐富，總不能輕視力量的重要性。所以，本人認為西伯利亞虎是可以戰勝獅子。

----------


## 紅鬍子哈克

以前的羅馬皇帝也思考過這個問題，也安排了兩隻野獸的對決，結果幾乎都是老虎勝出...
以下轉貼至奇摩知識：




> 世人公認的兩種最厲害的貓科動物是獅子和老虎。但是它們相比哪個更厲害？這個問題大家都感興趣，而且眾說紛紜，那麼我今天就來詳細地說一說吧。
> 
> 
> 
> 世界上現存的老虎有許多亞種，比如華南虎，西伯利亞虎（東北虎），孟加拉虎，蘇門答臘虎，印支虎等。其中西伯利亞虎最大，成年雄虎體長可達3.3米，體重300公斤以上。我記得看過一個資料，最大的老虎是在原蘇聯中亞一共和國捕獲的，體長4米，體重780公斤，是普通獅虎的兩倍！所以論體形，老虎是最大的貓科動物。
> 
> 
> 
> 而目前獅子只有兩個主要亞種：非洲獅和印度獅。（常說的美洲獅其實是美洲山貓之誤，美洲獅是最大的貓屬動物，它跟我們的家貓是同屬一個屬，親緣關係更近。）其中印度獅體形較小，且數量已幾近滅絕，我們常見到的是非洲獅。成年非洲公獅一般體長在2.3——2.7米，體重在250公斤左右。
> ...

----------


## 阿翔

有科學家研究過，
如果單獨讓一隻虎和一隻獅戰鬥，
虎勝的機會比獅的高。
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_LkCNL5dQ6E&hl=zh_HK&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_LkCNL5dQ6E&hl=zh_HK&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1b7oy0jo5tU&hl=zh_HK&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1b7oy0jo5tU&hl=zh_HK&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

----------


## 許狼中將

中將認為兩者都是很強的！畢竟牠們都是食物鏈中最上層的動物！
不過中將比較喜歡老虎…

----------


## 小劍

在下是兩種動物都喜歡啦！
而至於哪一種比較強，好像沒有什麼意義，
因為兩種動物的生活型態本來就不同，
所以應該很難真的比出一個高下吧！

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

各位獸友
為什麼要比較師跟虎誰比較強呢?
這樣對獅跟虎根本不公平也不能比吧
獅子是群居動物
單打獨鬥當然會輸虎阿
若今天1隻虎誤闖獅群的領地
虎會被咬死吧
這2個物種是不同的好嗎
當然有各自的優勢阿
所以請不要用人類的立場去比較這2個物種好嗎?

抱歉，說話有點直，得罪大家請見諒，但這是我的想法

----------


## 幻影紅虎

老虎還是比較好~
因為生存的環境比較潮濕
有水塘可以游泳
不像獅子生存環境是大草原
草原都很空況
不利伏擊戰所以需要群攻
老虎可以找隱避地方找尋時機~

----------

